# Luka Doncic News



## Quick News (Jan 5, 2021)

DONČIĆ O CILJEVIMA: Ponovo 2011., kao ‘eldorado’ za Maverikse!


Prva zvezda franšize iz Dalasa, Luka Dončić, govorio je o dosadašnjem delu sezone. Dalas Maveriksi igraju dosta dobro, uz po neki vidljivi...




realtimescores.blogspot.com


----------

